# The sizzling suspense/thriller BARRACUDA now available for .99 cents on kindle



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

The best selling Barracuda is now .99 cents in these economically challenged times.

Recovering from a gunshot wound he'd received while in the line of duty, NYPD Detective Mick O'Shaughnessy is in need of some relaxing time away from the big city. A vacation in the peaceful, scenic Bikini Atoll, a scuba diver's paradise, could be the panacea to heal his wounded leg as well as his shattered nerves. Then again, maybe it isn't. The Majestic Resort Hotel, unfortunately, does not turn out to be the bastion of tranquility Mick had hoped to enjoy. Immediately upon arrival, Mick inadvertently finds himself dropped in the middle of an international money laundering operation, a territorial feud between the island natives and the resort developers, and an impending mob war between the Russian Mafia and the Japanese Yakuza. If that weren't nerve-wracking enough, the many years of nuclear testing that had taken place in Bikini Atoll after World War II have had an unusual effect on the sea life in the lagoon-and the freakishly large mutant barracuda who dwells there perceives all scuba-diving tourists as lunch meat.

Barracuda is a fast-paced story in which international intrigue, environmental catastrophe, and the sense of cultural pride collide. Even on vacation, Mick O'Shaughnessy is a detective at heart, and he refuses to fly away from the chaos in this island paradise until all questions are answered and feelings of safety and justice take over the atoll.

The historical significance of the location and the underwater depictions in Barracuda are well researched, with the story incorporating the history of Bikini Atoll in the years after World War II, authentic scuba-diving knowledge, and proper police procedure into its plot, characters, and scenic detail. Barracuda will be enjoyed by readers who appreciate the aquatic action of Jaws, the mob intrigue of The Godfather, and the police procedural sense of The Onion Field.

There are 35 reviews posted on Amazon.com located here:

http://www.amazon.com/Barracuda/dp/B0013NS3FW/ref=ed_oe_o

Magazine articles and reviews can be found here:

http://www.xray-mag.com/en/content/barracuda

http://www.book-club-queen.com/barracuda.html

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3272110.Barracuda

http://www.sternereditorial.com/BookLog.html

http://www.meetup.com/sisdny/calendar/9276345/

http://chicgalleria.com/men/authors/after-retiring-from-the-nypd.php

For some reason I am unable to attach the terrifying book cover image to this post :-(

BARRACUDA truly is the catch of the day if you enjoyed Jaws or Jurrassic Park.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like a good read, so I've bought it, and it's on my "Soon to read" list! I've added the image link to Amazon!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I bought it also. Though it is not my usual type of read, it sounds interesting and creative!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought it too. My only fear is that once I read it I may have to give up scuba diving!


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Kindle-ers,
Thanks for the warm reception here, and especially thanks for the purchases of Barracuda.  You scuba enthusiasts WILL go back into the water, although you will look over your shoulders more.  

Mike Monahan
author of
Barracuda


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey You Kindle-ers are great. The feedback to my initial post was enormous as were the sales. What was the biggest influence on making a purchase.  

The subject matter
The book cover
The reviews
The websites

Just a bit of writers curiousity here.  

Thanks,
Mike Monahan


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

The reviews
The subject matter
The price

And the fact that you've posted here, kind of like putting a face to a name.  

I plan on reading your book after I finish the last two of Boyd Morrison's books, which I bought for the same reasons as I bought your book.  I'm hoping to enjoy your offering as much as I've enjoyed Mr. Morrison's so far.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Forster,
Thanks for the reply.  I puposedly left the price out of the question knowing it was a major attraction.   I know you will enjoy Barracuda and thank you for having faith in me.

Mike Monahan


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Folks...and Mike...

We have a rule here at KindleBoards that an author can start one thread per book. We ask that you confine your promotion for that book to the thread. Readers are welcome to post, add to the discussion, whatever.

With that in mind, I have merged your two Barracuda threads together. Just so you know.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Leslie,
Sorry for that. I guess I can write, but not read the rules. :0(

Mike Monahan


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hi Forster,
> Thanks for the reply. I puposedly left the price out of the question knowing it was a major attraction.  I know you will enjoy Barracuda and thank you for having faith in me.
> 
> Mike Monahan


Mike, the low price, especially for new authors, combined with a little interaction with potential buyers is a heck of a way to build up a fan base. If the book is good, the next one will be so much easier to sell and you probably won't have to do it at 99 cents either. 

Good luck with your book sales and I am looking forward to reading Barracuda.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks a million Forster.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually bought the book at least a couple of weeks ago when it was posted in our Bargains thread, but alas, haven't yet gotten to reading it (so many books, so little time! ).  But I'd say my purchase was based on subject matter/description on your website (sounded interesting), and reviews on Amazon, with price making it a no-brainer to be worth trying an unknown-to-me author.

One word of advice, though, is you should really try and get a better book description on Amazon.  It really doesn't say much and honestly, I'm surprised you have so many reviews even from the paperback version with that little of a description.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Steph,
Thanks for the honesty and the purchase. You have a valid point about my short book description on Amazon.  I was told that brief is best, but your comment has me re-thinking this. I can't wait to hear your review of Barracuda.

Thanks,
Mike Monahan


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's brief and there's brief.  Steph is right. . . .you don't want something that goes on for pages, but I want at least a paragraph or two to give me an idea of whether I might like it or not. . . if there's only one sentence, I'll probably pass, unless it's a Really Good Sentence!  

Ann


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup.  Basically, adding the first two paragraphs of the description you have in your first post here, to the description on Amazon (or replacing it), would likely be good enough, I think.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks, looks like a good one


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks good to me and at the price of .99, it looks even better.  Thanks Mike for posting it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I like having the authors here at KindleBoards, it gives us insight into the other side of the reading experience. But I dislike thread titles that remind me of the way I feel when a used car dealer's ad comes on the radio.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, 35 reviews!!!! That is fantastic!!!

I was just over at goodreads and was reading good things about you there as well. 

I think I've added one more title to my TBR pile!!!! 

Sounds like a fun read!!!!


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi WPotocki,
Thanks for the kind words and for the purchase.  I'm getting closer to buying that Corvette Stingray with every .99 cents sale.   Seriously, I hope you add a review after you've enjoyed Barracuda.

Have a great weekend,
Mike Monahan


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Intinst,
You are right about the flashy thread title. This is a pretty active board and I shamelessly wanted to attract attention. Hey if I can't sell books, then I'll try cars.  


Hi Sweety & MarthaT.
Thanks for the positive comments.

Steph & Ann,
You are both right and I'm attempting to expand my synopsis on Amazon.  At the moment I'm lost as to how to do it, but I will figure it out.  What kind of author would I be if I didn't please my fans and help myself?

Thanks,
Mike Monahan


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

That Cuda is some ugly scary fish! A Great book!


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Mike,
My Cuda may be scary but it didn't keep me out of the water. Your thriller, Sudden Death, has scared me off the golf courses.  

putt away,
Mike Monahan


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Cuda, it will be tough to dip in the ocean (for a long time) after reading your novel....

actually, I loved it - Kindlers, see my review on Amazon...I'm a  big fan of this book.

Yale R. Jaffe


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Yale,
I can't figure out whats more exciting...your book advantage/disadvantage or the final four.  OOPs, The Huskies lost. The final three.  I guess your book IS more exciting especially since it can be read over and over again.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

wow, this is what i love to see. getting great books for under a dollar feels like been 13yrs old agaian and shoplift sweets for the courner story


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Can't complain about a price like that.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I did do a book recommendation in the book recommendation thread.

***** as far as I am concerned!  loved it, could not put it down!  If it is on your TBR list - move it up you will not be sorry.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I just bought this one.  Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Kylieork,
Read Barracuda before you get picked up for shoplifting sweets.    My favorite is Chunky bars.  Mmmmmmmmmmm.

Hi Kind,
The price IS right and Barracuda IS good.  At least the unbiased author (me) thinks so.  

Hey Anju,
Your comment made my day.  I'm heading over to the book recommendations site right after I thank GreenThumb for buying Barracuda.

Hi GreenThumb.  Thanks!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello Mike,

I am into Chapter 3 of Barracuda, I can't put it down. So far, so good!

-Sailor


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Sailor,
The best part of Barracuda awaits you. The first three chapters set the stage for the slam bam action that follows.  Luv the new pic. It shows the feminine side of sailor.

Thank you for your service.

Mike Monahan

Barracuda


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I just grabbed my copy too. I can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Dollcrazy,
Thanks for your support. Let me know how you like my toothy friend. 

Barracuda


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hi Sailor, Luv the new pic. It shows the feminine side of sailor.
> Mike Monahan Barracuda


Mike, are you saying I don't look feminine in my real picture of me!


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Sailor,
Not at all. The fatigues pic shows the "business" side of sailor. Not even The Dallas Cheerleaders would look feminine in fatigues.  Whew! Did I get out of that one? 

Barracuda


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hi Sailor,
> Not at all. The fatigues pic shows the "business" side of sailor. Not even The Dallas Cheerleaders would look feminine in fatigues.  Whew! Did I get out of that one?
> Barracuda


Well, since I changed my Avatar, you tell me? 

And I am still enjoying your book.

-Sailor *thanks for the compliment - but it was time to change that avatar out*


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Sailor, 
Keep changing your Avatar, the pix get better and better.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Sailor,
> Keep changing your Avatar, the pix get better and better.


Mike,

_Now_ you got out of that one! 



Spoiler



I hope that compliment was without Guinness.



Thank you,

-sailor *getting to chapter 4 soon*


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Sailor,
Whew! I thought I'd dug myself a hole I'd never get out.   I see my participation on this site is leading to many more hits on my website.  This is so cool.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I sat down last night and started Barracuda.  Now I can't wait until lunch so I can pick it up again!  I had to stop at the end of chapter 4 or I would have stayed up all night.  The first chapter was very cool.  It was interesting to "watch" the mutation happen.  So far I'm really loving this book!


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Songbird,
You made my day. I luv it when someone tells me they are enjoying Barracuda.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hi Songbird,
> You made my day. I luv it when someone tells me they are enjoying Barracuda.


I love him, a bit scary tho


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike Monahan said:


> Sailor,
> Whew! I thought I'd dug myself a hole I'd never get out.  I see my participation on this site is leading to many more hits on my website. This is so cool.


Yep, all about networking.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Sailor,
> Whew! I thought I'd dug myself a hole I'd never get out.  I see my participation on this site is leading to many more hits on my website. This is so cool.


Mike,

No, never a hole too deep to be dug out of as long as you are still breathing, it's that hole that is 6 foot under that you may have a problem with.

If you had only waited for all the avatars to be removed, it would have gotten you out even quicker! 

Lots of luck to you,

-sailor <who is still enjoying the good book>


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello all kindle-ers,
Happy Easter and Passover from The Cuda.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Martha,
My Cuda is scary and the adventure is suspenseful. I can't wait until the Kindle reviews start coming in.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Another great read.  I enjoyed cuda a lot.  Sequel


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Another great read. I enjoyed cuda a lot. Sequel


What he said - sequel


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Happy Easter and Passover from The Cuda.


And to you as well, Mike!

-sailor

*Happy SCUBA*​


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Tecwritr,
I'm glad that you enjoyed Barracuda.  That makes my day.  The sequel is in the works.  Did you hear that Anju?  

Thanks for the cool scuba pic sailor.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Kindle-ers,
I'd like to thank you all for making this my best sales month ever.  90 Kindle sales and its just the middle of the month.  The taxman makes me sad, but you guys make my day.


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,

I ordered your book last night cuz the price is right, the good reviews were convincing and 'meeting' you here made it even more so. Have you heard of Deadly Ink Mystery Conference? It is held every June (6/27-2 in Parsippany, NJ and I have met many NTMAs there. This year's GOH (guest of honor) is Lincoln Child. Sadly, I'm unable to go this year as I am gonna be out of the country.

Moderators: Hope the above is not OT. Just wanted to encourage new mystery writers to network with other writers and die-hard mystery fans like _moi_.

I am reading Chapter 19 of SUDDEN DEATH, so far I have 3 suspects but no murder(ed) victim(s) yet.... So far, Reid is becomming real to me and I'm hoping he's not doomed...

I will read your BARRACUDA after, 'k? I know I'll enjoy it as I love JAWS and I did some scuba diving with an Australian exchange student our family hosted years ago and it was she (Stefanie) who got me interested. Oooh, bringing back many memories....

ebc


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello AppleHeart,
Thanks for ordering Barracuda. I'm sure you will enjoy it. I also loved Sudden Death and now see golf in a whole different light.  Thanks for the info on the DIMC, I must look into it. Since you have scuba experience it will make Barracuda more enjoyable. I was lucky enough to dive in Australia en-route to Papua New Guinea. I dove in Sydney Harbor and was amazed at the diversity of sea life in one of the world's busiest ports. I also dove in Cairns and loved the visibility and large pelagic creatures.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I started reading Barracuda this morning, I'm about 20% complete at this time. No Spoilers from me.   
jp


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey JP,
The first 20% is sloooooooooow, wait until you reach the midway point. I'm dying to hear what you think of the ending.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hey JP,
> The first 20% is sloooooooooow, wait until you reach the midway point. I'm dying to hear what you think of the ending.


I didn't think the first 20% was slow!

Finally had the opportunity to finish the book at lunch today and LOVED it. A couple of typos that I'm sure you're already aware of but an all-around wonderful book. GREAT job, Mike, I can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> I like having the authors here at KindleBoards, it gives us insight into the other side of the reading experience. But I dislike thread titles that remind me of the way I feel when a used car dealer's ad comes on the radio.


Well said, and I agree.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Songbird,
Yipeee! Thanks for the kind words regarding Barracuda. I'm elated when a reader lets me know that they enjoyed the book. Now If Lucas and Spielberg would just turn it into the 21st century Jaws. 

Dori,
You and Intinst are correct. The thread title does come on a bit strong, but it has worked for this shameless author thus far. 

Barracuda


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Cuda,
Just read through your posts. Pretty cool having readers comment on Barracuda & Sudden Death in your posts. I'm going to my page now to throw a comment your way.
This is fun! (As long as they like our books)  thanks all!

Michael Balkind


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Cuda:

Always love to see us pass each other in the Humboldt current. lol

Ed Patterson


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoyed your book, a real thriller.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Ed,
Thanks for swimming by. 

Barracuda


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Linda,
Thanks so much for writing to me. I'm so happy that you enjoyed Barracuda, you made my day. 

Barracuda


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Cuda, congrats on the heretofore success of your novel!!


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

Actually this would make a great basis for a movie script. Horror movie sales always do well in times of trouble


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Yale,
Thanks for the kind words. Barracuda is doing well, but has a long way to go if I want to catch your great basketball novel Advantage/Disadvantage. 

Barracuda


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Kyliedork,
Its been 35+ years since the movie Jaws scared us out of the water. Maybe it is time for a new sea creature feature. I did a google search of similar films in this genre, and its amazing how many there are. Each year at least one mutant water creature flick is produced. It would be nice to enter this post.
Barracuda, coming soon to a theater near you!

Barracuda


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

OK, finished reading SUDDEN DEATH and BARRACUDA. Just finished Book 1 of IN HER NAME.

All good reads.

I would love to see BARRACUDA on screen. It indeed lives up to your description of Sizzling Suspense/Thriller. <-- tacky, but catching! Funny, but while reading it, I found myself humming the JAWS soundtrack. Anyway, I am looking forward to a sequel with the same characters, if you don't mind. I hated the loss of certain characters (you know who they are and since I'm not good with hiding spoilers yet, I'm making this spoiler free) and rejoiced at the loss of some nasty ones. The ending was what I had envisioned happening because you had mentioned the 'means of destruction' earlier on, also your ending was reminiscent of one of the first few books I read in 1975, when I first arrived here in the USA. Not JAWS by Peter Benchley (?sp) but TOWERING INFERNO by Irwin Allen. The eerie similarity of the ending.... _brrrrrr_.

Being a reader, not a reviewer, I give your book 41/2 WOWs, but I will change it to 5 WOWs if it gets optioned and made into a cinema classic like JAWS! 

Or you can bribe me with an ARC (hehehe)of the sequel or say hello when, and if, I get to meet you at a future DIMC in NJ. 

Take care, live happy, love wisely. Ciao~

ebc


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi AppleHeart,
The interaction you and I are having is exactly what this blog is all about. Readers conversing with authors about their books. Most of my conversations here have been lighthearted and lively. I'm humbled by your 41/2 Wows ;-)
Any comparison to Jaws is a huge lift for my ego. I'm on a website that offers books and screen plays for Hollywood to peruse in search of unusual and different ideas from Indie writers. No bites yet. :-( The sequel is coming along slowly due to overwhelming personal issues (Dad's advanced stage of Dementia), but when the sequel is completed I guess I'll owe you an ARC. I've had several positive comments about Barracuda, but nobody has added a review to Amazon.com. I'm reluctant to push this since I'm already elated with the great comments.
On a different note, I also loved Sudden Death and actually met Mike Balkind at one of his book signings. He's a wildly entertaining fellow. Since you are a local book lover, check his website for a local book signing. I'm sure he will be at the huge NYC book fair.

Happy reading,
Barracuda


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, being a former New Yorker who learned to scuba dive in the Caymans as well as a mystery lover I felt a certain loyalty tugging at me so I just downloaded it


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Okay, being a former New Yorker who learned to scuba dive in the Caymans as well as a mystery lover I felt a certain loyalty tugging at me so I just downloaded it


Don't plan on sleeping tonight


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I've still got 2 other books to read ahead of it but it still hasn't downloaded although it was a good 15 minutes ago and I've got 4 bars.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi KC,
I've done some great diving in The Caymans. Its certainly a cool place to be certified. I don't know why you are having trouble downloading Barracuda. I haven't heard anyone else having problems. :-(

Anju has some good advice. 

KC let me know how you like Barracuda when you get to it.



Barracuda


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Mike

Well after an hour I went to "my kindle" at Amazon and clicked on download there and it downloaded instantly.  Don't know what happened but it's here


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hi Songbird,
> Yipeee! Thanks for the kind words regarding Barracuda. I'm elated when a reader lets me know that they enjoyed the book. Now If Lucas and Spielberg would just turn it into the 21st century Jaws.
> 
> Dori,
> You and Intinst are correct. The thread title does come on a bit strong, but it has worked for this shameless author thus far.


I can assure you it has lost you one reader.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi KC,
Glad the download worked. Enjoy.

Hi Intinst,
Sorry I lost you. ;-(

Barracuda


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike, I finished Barracuda late last night.  It was an excellent thriller!!  It had good character development and an exciting plot.  I'm looking forward to future novels..  
jp


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey JP,
You really made my day.  Thanks for the kind words and the super review you posted on Amazon. I'm on cloud nine for the rest of the week.  
I'm working on the sequel now and then Detective O'Shaughnessy returns to New York. Micko will investigate a fictionalized version of many of the homicides I actually solved.  Should be fun.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hey JP,
> You really made my day. Thanks for the kind words and the super review you posted on Amazon. I'm on cloud nine for the rest of the week.
> I'm working on the sequel now and then Detective O'Shaughnessy returns to New York. Micko will investigate a fictionalized version of many of the homicides I actually solved. Should be fun.


I believe in giving credit where credit is due... Looking forward to the New York adventures...
jp


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I just finished BARRACUDA! What a Great Adventure. I will write an Amazon review when I feel a bit better and my head is clear.

I would recommend this to those that love the ocean, under the sea adventures, scuba, and fish...plus adventure thrills.

Just one word of caution: don't get too involved in this when you are sick, it does get gory. Hahaha 

I see another is in the works, can't wait!

-Sailor


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Sailor,
What a trooper, reading about murder and mayhem when you're feeling under the weather.  So happy you enjoyed Barracuda and the sequel IS in the works. Take your time with the review, all these kindle-ers here need you in ship shape condition.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Just finished reading Barracuda!

Couldn't put it down and yet it scare the ba jeevies out of me. Loved every minute of it...

Thanks for a great book, book


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi L Brandt,
WOW, thanks for the kind words. I'm so glad that you enjoyed Barracuda. Cool reviews give me a swollen head. :-0
Could you drop a short review at Amazon at this addy?

Barracuda

Thanks


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I checked the reviews of Barracuda today, Mike.  You're getting great reviews, including mine!  WOO HOO!  I hope you sell a ton.

SongbirdVB (Victoria Lynch)


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Victoria, Songbird, 641, 

Thanks a million for your kind words and generous review. Its for people like you that writers perform their magic.
If anyone is interested Victorias' and other reviews can be found here:

Barracuda


----------



## hunsakermountain (Apr 24, 2009)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hey You Kindle-ers are great. The feedback to my initial post was enormous as were the sales. What was the biggest influence on making a purchase.
> 
> The subject matter
> The book cover
> ...


I just bought your book and look forward to 'discovering' you. Thanks for a great deal on your book!
I have only had my K2 for a few days and I am building my library.

Kelly


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Just finished your book!


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Kelly,
Thanks for purchasing Barracuda.  Let me know how you like it when you read through that "new" library of yours.  

Mike


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Libros_lego,
Your cheesy smile indicates you may have enjoyed Barracuda.  How about sharing a few words for your fellow kindle-ers. A few have dropped a nice review here as well as on Amazon.com. Puts a big grin a struggling artists face.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Sailor,
I guess you are feeling better, because I just saw your gererous review on Amazon.com.  Your review brightened my book page and my day. 
A few more reviews like that and Barracuda will be Hollywood bound.  

Thanks,
Cuda


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

intinst said:


> I can assure you it has lost you one reader.


*tsk. The thread title is no worse than what you see on the cover of many paperbacks, IMO. Got me to look & read what people are saying, so I'm off to download it too  Lose one, gain one


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Danfan,
You are a wise man.    I guarantee you will enjoy Barracuda. I agree that my shameless thread title sounds like a cheesy commercial, but it appears to attract more readers than complaints. Let me know how you are enjoying the book.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just downloaded this today.  I'm looking forward to it but I must tell you I'm a big "Alex Rutledge" fan.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi CoolMom,
Alex writes some cool mysteries, but I was a "real" Detective and P.I.  Anyway I thank you for downloading my book and I'm confident that you will enjoy it. Keep me advised on your progress.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Jaws is not half as scary as the big Barracuda.  An excellent book!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gthater said:


> Jaws is not half as scary as the big Barracuda. An excellent book!


Great! I'm putting it on my "to buy" list.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Glen,
Thanks for the endorsement. I'm glad you enjoyed Barracuda.

Barracuda


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey gang,
I just shortened my website addys with SimURL.com and I want to check the "hits" counter. Can you guys give a click on the following so I can see if the counter works. Thanks a million.

http://simurl.com/cefdep New website

http://simurl.com/naswor Adventure pictures page

http://simurl.com/rasdet Amazon shortcut


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hey gang,
> I just shortened my website addys with SimURL.com and I want to check the "hits" counter. Can you guys give a click on the following so I can see if the counter works. Thanks a million.
> 
> http://simurl.com/cefdep New website
> ...


*Is the counter working? Also, the Amazon shortcut brings us to the print version of your book *


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Chynared,
My bad, the shortcut to my kindle page is http://simurl.com/gikjes
Thanks for the alert.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Cuda,
101 posts on this thread!
Holy cow, you are so good at making friends. This site is great. I need to get some of your friends here to check out my books too. 

Kindleboarders - If you haven't read Barrucuda yet, you should really do so. It's a fun, action packed novel that will have you thinking twice before entering the water again. And the Cuda (author) is really a great guy!

Michael Balkind
Author of Sudden Death & Dead Ball


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Kindle-ers,
My buddy Mike Balkind just posted a nice endorsement for Barracuda and now I'll return the favor. Mike's exciting sports themed novel, Sudden Death, has been endorsed by both Clive Cussler and James Patterson. I read this book and gave it 5 stars. I also met Mike at one of his book signings and found him to be a warm, gregarious guy. The kind of guy you instantly like. Enough about him, his best seller Sudden Death is being adapted into a movie while Mike puts out his second novel, Dead Ball. I will not steer you guys wrong, if you like a good mystery, golf and great writing, then download a copy of Sudden Death at the bargain price of .99cents. You can reach his website here: 
http://www.amazon.com/Sudden-Death/dp/B0012IZ9KA/ref=ed_oe_o


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hi Chynared,
> My bad, the shortcut to my kindle page is http://simurl.com/gikjes
> Thanks for the alert.


*Anytime *


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Kindle-ers,
Barracuda just passed the 700 sales mark. Thats combined books and kindles. I will keep the kindle price at .99cents for frugal readers to enjoy. I have no control over the paperback price so I'll concentrate on the economy kindle. 

Barracuda


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay Mike, I'm a third of the way through Barracuda and I have one question............

When's your next book coming out?


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey KC,
The first 1/3 of the book is slow, just setting up characters, plot etc.  The best is yet to come.   I'm a bit slow working on the sequel but have a general outline in place.

Enjoy,
Mike


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Mike, I was curious about the website you mentioned about screenplays and movie rights.  If you can share it I'd love to know [email protected] .

Yale


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Yale,
I sent you a message via your email addy. Anyway the website is 
http://www.inktip.com/

Cuda


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I bought this a couple of weeks ago and I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Sugar,
I appreciate the purchase and look forward to your comments once you do read Barracuda. The forum members here have been great with their comments.

Enjoy.


----------



## DrTim (May 16, 2009)

Bought it - soon to be read.  Thanks to the author for pricing.


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Barracuda is priceless Mike!!!  

Jeannine


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi DrTim,
Thanks for the purchase. I'm sure you will enjoy Barracuda and look forward to any comments.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Jeannine,
Thanks for the support.

Barracuda


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike Monahan said:


> Hey KC,
> The first 1/3 of the book is slow, just setting up characters, plot etc. The best is yet to come.  I'm a bit slow working on the sequel but have a general outline in place.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Mike


Okay, because of a very busy schedule the last 2 weeks (50 - 60) hours a week, I was able to lie down and do some serious reading last night. I'm guessing I'm about 3/4s through the book and you were right. I just couldn't put it down last night. Kicking myself today though  It really is packed with an exciting read. Now hurry up with the sequel.


----------



## jwirtz (Apr 27, 2009)

Mike, great job on the book - finished it over the weekend and thought it was a great read - do continue the story please? Reminded me of some Peter Benchley.

-Joe


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi KC,
Thanks for the nice comments and glad you enjoyed Barracuda. I'm working on the sequel and hope to have it out by 2010.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

2010 huh?  Oh, alright ;(


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Alright KC, you lit a fire under my lazy butt so I'll try to finish the sequel sooner.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Terrific!  Thanks Mike.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike--

Reading Barracuda now and enjoying it, glad to hear that there will be a sequel!

Betsy


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well Betsy, Mike hasn't been around much so maybe he is working really hard on the sequel


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Betsy & KC,
I am working on the sequel...slooooooooooowly.  A death in the family has me sidetracked with after funeral stuff, and book promotion work is very time consuming.  :-(  I will have the outline finished this summer and will write in full ernest over the winter.  Hopefully Barracuda II, the return will be in print by Spring of 2010.

Best,
Mike


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds good Mike, as you know I'm a big fan too...  Sorry to hear about the death in the family, family is ALWAYS first, we can wait a little longer for II. 
jp


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mike, I'm getting ready to start _Barracuda_, and am looking forward to reading it after seeing the great reviews. So sorry to hear about the death in your family. We've had too many of those in our family over the last 5 years.

JP, just have to say that I have the same "Stand Alone" skin that you have, and absolutely love it! Do you love yours?


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Mike, I'm getting ready to start _Barracuda_, and am looking forward to reading it after seeing the great reviews. So sorry to hear about the death in your family. We've had too many of those in our family over the last 5 years.
> 
> JP, just have to say that I have the same "Stand Alone" skin that you have, and absolutely love it! Do you love yours?


I love it too, I think it represents me well. I'm very outgoing and appear to be an extrovert, but enjoy "Standing Alone" sometimes. 
jp


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about the death in your family Mike.

We'll be paitient


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike, I'm so sorry to hear about the death in your family.  As eager as we are for Barracuda 2, family must always come first.  But we're second, right?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I love it too, I think it represents me well. I'm very outgoing and appear to be an extrovert, but enjoy "Standing Alone" sometimes.
> jp


That's the way that I feel about mine, too. There's something very tranquil about that scene that really speaks to me. (Hmmm. Could it be that there's nothing else in the picture that would disturb the peaceful nature of it? Sometimes I amaze myself. ) A lot of my friends would describe me as outgoing and extroverted, but there's a much larger part of me (at times, anyway) that is introspective and loves serenity and "alone" time.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> That's the way that I feel about mine, too. There's something very tranquil about that scene that really speaks to me. (Hmmm. Could it be that there's nothing else in the picture that would disturb the peaceful nature of it? Sometimes I amaze myself. ) A lot of my friends would describe me as outgoing and extroverted, but there's a much larger part of me (at times, anyway) that is introspective and loves serenity and "alone" time.


I think we must be a lot alike, that sounds just like me too. 
jp


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys just blew me away with your kindness towards the death of my Dad. I'm very grateful.  As far as Barracuda II, I now have an obligation towards my readers to bring it on.


----------

